# Hydrostatic dozer



## Marcus (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys please let me know what you think. When I run mu 450J I usually always run the the throttle max, and gear selector maxed to 3.0. I just use the decelerator to vary my speed. I wonder how this impacts the hydrostatic components. should I run it a different way that is easier on it. 
Maybe being in high gear and going into a pile isnt good although of course i decelerate so that i am not lugging the machine.
Just curious, thanks!!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I am not familiar with that machine but, I think the most efficient use of the hydrostatic trans is to keep the engine rpms up and adjust the track speed with the transmission control.

I would use the decel when approaching obstacles or changing direction.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

From a mechanical standpoint, I would say that you are abusing the machine by creating lots of heat. That is going to in turn tear your transmission/pump/converter(if this machine has a converter), etc. Point being a dozer will always be more productive in a lower gear in terms of pushing. The higher gears are typically for light grading and travelling. The only time I ever get my dozer into high gear is if I am cruising across a field or something-mine is a manual-direct drive. I'll bump up to second once I start doing fine grade, but I never do any sort of pushing in anything other than 1st. Hydrostatics are a little more forgiving, but I would be willing to bet you will be more productive by lowering your gear selection and then modulating your tractive force with the throttle. Higher RPMs will make that system much more productive and create the optimal pressures required. Just my opinion. Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

From my experience with hydrostatic drives on smaller equipment, you are doing it correctly.

http://www.tpub.com/basae/144.htm


Ask here:

https://secured.deere.com/en_US/cfd/httpscontent/contact_us.html


----------

